# The Soul (illustration)



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok. What you see there but bring the bodys closer in almost overlapping eachother. this is where we are so I think this proves there is a soul 

we are right outside of the body about an inc or maybe more


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

How does it prove we have a soul?


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

because i felt it like i was falling out of myself and when falling in you can feel yourself enter your body in diffrent levels untill you reach the final level


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

how the hell am i suppose to know that? it took weed for me to experience that because I dont feel


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

An inner ear disorder can cause the same effect... it doesn't prove we have souls.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Looking for proof of a soul is an an exercise in futility, it cannot be understood or evaluated on a logical true/false basis.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank god I still have my soul 8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

I am not sure how this picture you posted proves we have a soul, that's not to say I think we don't have one. I call it a spirit, you may say whats the difference, but the answer to that would simply be semantics.
I have had several out of body experiences myself, so the mind/spirit must be able to exist without a vehicle we call the body.

Greg


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

I was trying to relate dp to the soul. I couldint find the right picture but if you use that one and take the "bodys" that are comming out and bring them closer toghter overlap them over the orginal body are are about an inch out of our body. because we are not in it thats for sure


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

Do you mean that we are stepping out of our bodies out of pure fear/anxiety?

Greg


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

well what are we where energy right I just mean when you are fixed you can feel the diffrence your actully inside of your body you can feel the shape of your body and everything else to do with your body. and if the soul is nothing but energy ya I think we are just about an inch outside of the body. but I also think we hypnotised ourself subconciously.

I agree alot of this is fear we have a fear of not being in control we dont even know how to trust ourselfs we probly know nothing about ourselfs so why wouldint we be scared to step back into the circle? but also its alot more stuff that DP is hiding from us abused childhood and stuff effects us alot this is the reason for my dp anyway


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

I understand what you mean, when I experience DP it does feel as if I am slightly outside myself, and also slightly out of sync with everything else. Fortunately this does not occur very often.

Greg


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

so you dont have dp full time then id love an on and off switch


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

No its not all the time, only when I get extremely anxious, I can't imagine what it would be like to have DP 24/7 the longest I have had it for was 2 days.

Greg


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

ive had it for 6years straight at least you know who the hell you are
and at least you have emotions

this shit is hell


----------

